# Topics > Related topics > Events >  World AI Show, Trescon, events services, Bengaluru, Karnataka, India

## Airicist

Organizer - Trescon

worldaishow.com

youtube.com/WorldAIShow

twitter.com/WorldAIShow

linkedin.com/showcase/world-ai-show

Playlist "World AI Show - Malaysia 2021"

Playlist "World AI Show"

----------


## Airicist2

World AI Show - India 2021 highlights

Nov 19, 2021




> About World AI Show 
> 
> World AI & RPA Show is a thought-leadership-driven, business-focused, global series of events that takes place in strategic locations across the world.
> 
> As part of the world tour, this Indian edition is virtually gathering pre-qualified CIOs, CEOs, CTOs, Heads of AI, Chief Digital Officers, Heads of Innovation and International AI and RPA experts from the industry.
> 
> The show features exciting keynotes, enterprise use-case presentations, product showcase, panel discussions and tech talks to discuss the latest challenges for the sector arising out of the pandemic situation. Witness next-gen AI and RPA solutions from global leaders and explore its relevance and impact on your organisation.

----------

